# Five Customer ..........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 10, 2020)

Bolt Action Whitetail bucks on some Curly Maple finished 
along with some Moose, Bob Cat, Caribou, Big Horn Sheep, 
and a Cougar ready for finishing with 6 coats of MINWAX
Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 10, 2020)

Really nice looking blanks.  Is your shop always that neat?


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 10, 2020)

Great looking blanks 
Also like what I’m seeing in the background!


----------

